# Bluueeee Tut! My first. :)



## courtneycakes (Nov 29, 2006)

Yay! Bare with me..its my first tut ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You will need:
Moisturizer of your choice
Foundation of your choice
MAC MSF in Porcelain Pink
Eyeliner of your choice
Milani Blue Ice e/s
MAC Softwash Gray Pigment
Vegas Double Down Denim e/s(deep truth would sub good as well)
CG Frost e/s for highlight
Mascara of your choice
CG LipTints in Next to Nude

Lets get started!

First start out with a fresh, clean face.





Apply your moisturizer.





Get your foundation and blend it in however you choose. I use a foundation brush.





There.





Now we're ready to start on the eyes.
Get your liner and apply it. (I figure most everyone knows how to do this)





Apply Milani Blue Ice all over lid and into crease.





Should look like this:





Get your Softwash Gray and apply it from the center of the lid to your outer v.





Next get the Double Down Denim and apply it to your outer v. I missed this picture but it should come out like so:





Get the Frost highlight and apply.





Apply mascara of choice.





Apply the liptint in Next to Nude. Or if you have another gloss youd rather use, then go ahead.





And last, apply the MSF.





And TA DA!


















How fun.


----------



## Lalli (Nov 29, 2006)

niceee


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 29, 2006)

great job! very cute


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 29, 2006)

love it


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 29, 2006)

Cute!Thankyou!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 29, 2006)

Great job!  I love it


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 29, 2006)

Great job


----------



## exgirlfriend (Nov 30, 2006)

What mascara do you use? or are those falsies?

BTW Gorgeous tutorial XD.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 30, 2006)

so pretty! thanks!


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exgirlfriend* 

 
_What mascara do you use? or are those falsies?

BTW Gorgeous tutorial XD._

 
I use Maybelline XXL.


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2006)

you make it sound so easy...thanks for that tutorial...do more


----------



## Damfino (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah cool, I was going to ask what mascara you used too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great tutorial, and I have to say you are BEAUTIFUL! I'd kill to have lips like yours. I love blue eyeshadow when it's done well (not the sloppy frosty kind most people think of) the color harmony you put together really is lovely. If you do another one, I'd love to see you do an ace green eye!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 1, 2006)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## hundove (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks so much! Well done!
And you have a fresh and beautiful face to begin with, so you look gorgeous even without makeup!


----------



## RobinG (Dec 5, 2006)

what do you put in your hair to keep that wet look


----------



## sarahhh (Dec 6, 2006)

beautiful!!

what kind of eyeliner do you use! its perfect!


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 6, 2006)

that was milani liner! i looove it.


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_what do you put in your hair to keep that wet look_

 
I use Garnier mousse!


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for doing that tutorial it is really good


----------



## Fallon (Dec 11, 2006)

Cute stuff !


----------

